# Happy Birthday Cape Chef!



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Let me be the first to say... Happy Birthday!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kathee


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's to one of the great pillars of Chef Talk, May you have a very joyous day and may the next year bring you only peace and happiness. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:bounce: 

It's a beautiful day for your birthday, many happy wishes!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRAD!:bounce:

You truly are one of the best; and I'm speaking of your humanity as well as your considerable culinary skills. 
Here's wishing you and your family health, happiness and prosperity for many years to come.

Now where's that vintage Champagne! :beer: :roll: :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRAD!









To a real mensch whose love of food is surpassed only your concern for others.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey! Happy Birthday CC! 

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Brad,
It is an honor to be associated with someone like you.
Your insight helps us keep a Smart Balance.
Have a great birthday!
Jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

These wishes are 9 threads in, and a day late, but no less heartfelt. Another toast to a great guy and a talented chef, who is ever-so smartly balanced.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

See what happens when you miss a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chef and TV star! What's next? Brad all the best to you and wishes for many, many happy and healthy returns.
I still look forward to the day we toast in person! :beer: 
L'Chayim!:bounce: :chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

YOU are the man!

Happy birthday... _the_ pillar of ChefTalk!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Me, too.

I've enjoyed and appreciated your contributions here, Brad.

Thanks, and happy, happy!

Mike


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry so late.

Thank you all for your happy wishes. I really appreciate it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oops.....been out of town and actually cooking. Happy Birthday!!! I was wandering through the Southern Seasons wine section trying to figure out what to buy with the 33% discount.....saw the sauterine, y'quem, then the German polysylablic sweet wine 1/2 btl and thought of you! Cheers!

(ended up with a case of Italian single estate evo.)


----------

